# Maglite XML Drop Ins?



## jdhermit (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd like an XML drop in for my 2D Maglites...
I know that Malkoff offers his XML drop in, But its apparently for 3-4 D cell only.

Are there others out there? 

JD


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 17, 2012)

It's a voltage thing. 2xD cells @ 1.5v each isn't really going to give you much to power an XM-L (not sure what a fancy boost circuit could do though).

You could run your 2D on:

1 x 26650
2 x 26650
6 x AA in Series (there are some 3AA to 1D adapters for this, although I can't recall were I saw them now)


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's not just voltage, you need cells that can handle the amperage draw, and have enough capacity.

Don't drive it at over 6v. 1x 26650 and a spacer, or a 3s2p 6AA to 2D converter with Nimh cells. Both of these options will give less runtime than the 3D, but also provide a smaller package.

I'm not aware of any other off the shelf drop-ins for a 2D.


----------



## hiuintahs (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless you like the size and look of Mag lights, just get a flashlight that is already built around the XM-L LED. D cell size flashlights are becoming more and more extinct. I was caught up in the Mag light upgrades back in 2006 /2007 and now am trying to unload them because there are so many better options that have come about in the last couple of years............and better battery options.

Problem is the upgrades cost more than just buying a good quality LED flashlight in the first place............and thus trying to recoup the cost of an existing 2D incandescent Mag light through an upgrade really is inconsequential.


----------



## Phased_Array (Sep 17, 2012)

Malkoff XM-L drop-ins are brighter than the MagLed and heat sinked better. Using the deeper MagLed reflector helps the Malkoff XM-L drop-in, if you can get it to fit properly.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 18, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> You could run your 2D on:
> 
> 1 x 26650
> 2 x 26650
> 6 x AA in Series (there are some 3AA to 1D adapters for this, although I can't recall were I saw them now)



Or use 4 x 1/2 D sized NiMH, or 3 x C with a modified spring and padded tube.


----------



## CamoNinja (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr Floppy said:


> Or use 4 x 1/2 D sized NiMH, or 3 x C with a modified spring and padded tube.



This is what I do.


----------



## think2x (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 3-6D malkoff XP-G in my Mag 2D running 3x Accuevolution C cells with the spring mod and a 1" PVC sleeve.


----------



## rob3rto (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the "older" 3-6D XP-G version. 

Been great even with just Duracell M3 cells, but saw he now does the XM-L version but not a 3-6D one 

Anyway, are there any comparisons between old and new? Pics or vids.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 31, 2012)

*If you need long run time, 2 parallel 18650 (3400) in bored out M*g 1.25D will run for hours.

Another option is 4S/2P Eneloop AAs in bored out 2D M*g.*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 4, 2012)

rob3rto said:


> Anyway, are there any comparisons between old and new? Pics or vids.



Here we go: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-mag-drop-in&p=4057563&viewfull=1#post4057563


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 15, 2012)

jdhermit said:


> I'd like an XML drop in for my 2D Maglites...
> I know that Malkoff offers his XML drop in, But its apparently for 3-4 D cell only.
> 
> Are there others out there?
> ...



I'm guessing that, as the others have said, there are probably no really good options for that low of a voltage. With this said, what I would consider is going with a 3C Maglite. They're less than an inch longer than your 2D. And, of course, they're smaller in diameter and lighter. Run them with some good NiMH C batteries, and you will have a fairly small but powerful flashlight with pretty decent runtime (anywhere from 1.5-2 hours, depending on the batteries).


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 16, 2012)

Malkoff D drop ins will NOT fit a C Maglite.

You can convert a 2D to a 3C by using a plastic pipe as a sleeve and trimming the spring in the tailcap.
See pictures here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?194716-Elektro-Lumens-P7-2D-3C-Maglite


----------



## joe226 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never realized there was this much of a following for customized flashlights. Very cool and extremely informative!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 16, 2012)

The Terralux tle 300 is my favorite dropin for d cell mag lights. 1000 lumens with three XPG's and the optics make it a single hotspot. 

Fusion36 fits a 2D maglite and will get u over 400 lumens on quality 2D cells. All flood, great for walking the dogs


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 17, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> Malkoff D drop ins will NOT fit a C Maglite.
> 
> You can convert a 2D to a 3C by using a plastic pipe as a sleeve and trimming the spring in the tailcap.
> See pictures here:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?194716-Elektro-Lumens-P7-2D-3C-Maglite



The Malkoff D drop-in may not fit a C Maglite. But they actually make a 700 lumen XM-L drop-in specifically for 3/4C cell Maglites:

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/....html?zenid=043740a4e713a29611113fbcd0a6f8fdI 

They also say that going with a 4C vs a 3C results in no increased brightness or runtime, which would make the 3C an IDEAL choice.

I should also note that they make XP-G based drop-ins for ALL C and D Maglites, including 2 cell models. However, these drop-ins produce ALOT less light.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 17, 2012)

StorminMatt said:


> The Malkoff D drop-in may not fit a C Maglite. But they actually make a 700 lumen XM-L drop-in specifically for 3/4C cell Maglites:
> 
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/....html?zenid=043740a4e713a29611113fbcd0a6f8fdI
> 
> ...


Grrr. Malkoff needs to update the Mag Mod index page.
Just getting a 3C drop in and a 3C Mag is a lot easier than trying to convert a 2D into a 3C.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 19, 2013)

Recently I received Malkoff XM-L dropin for 3-4C Maglite. First I placed it in a 2C and runned it with 1x18650 and a CR123 dummy cell. It worked by the brightness dropped pretty fast. Then I realised that it's better to use it in my 4C Maglite and 4x Titanium 6000mAh batteries. I have 8 of these. I did so and WOW, this really rocks! No doubt that it's 800+ OTF lumens. So great product and actually it feels good to hold a "real" flashlight in the hand. 
If you have an old Maglite 3-4 cell and a few NiMh batteries just get some of these dropins. Great throw combined with wide and very bright spill!


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> Recently I received Malkoff XM-L dropin for 3-4C Maglite. First I placed it in a 2C and runned it with 1x18650 and a CR123 dummy cell. It worked by the brightness dropped pretty fast. Then I realised that it's better to use it in my 4C Maglite and 4x Titanium 6000mAh batteries. I have 8 of these. I did so and WOW, this really rocks! No doubt that it's 800+ OTF lumens. So great product and actually it feels good to hold a "real" flashlight in the hand.
> If you have an old Maglite 3-4 cell and a few NiMh batteries just get some of these dropins. Great throw combined with wide and very bright spill!



I'm guessing that this drop-in doesn't have much in the way of regulation. It would appear that it's really designed around NiMH (it even SAYS 'NiMH' on the drop-in), and the natural regulation that these batteries provide. Although it is certainly possible to run this drop-in with Li-Ion, the voltage of Li-Ion drops with use (as opposed to the wide, fairly constant voltage plateau of NiMH). Without regulation, brightness will drop with Li-Ion as the battery is discharged.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 5, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> It would appear that it's really designed around NiMH (it even SAYS 'NiMH' on the drop-in), and the natural regulation that these batteries provide.



I would say it is more to do with resistance of the Mag. When I run the XML in my 3D or with 3 NiMH cells in my 4D, I cannot get the 2.6A draw. On 4, not a problem. Bypass the switch somehow and I think you may get the full 2.6A at around 3.6V. 

The new XML2 drop in now mentions that you need 4 cells to get 2.7A and 3 cells is half that. So glad the XPG2 and XML2 versions sold out recently. I was about to buy them even though that would have hit my budget hard.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 18, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> The new XML2 drop in now mentions that you need 4 cells to get 2.7A and 3 cells is half that. So glad the XPG2 and XML2 versions sold out recently. I was about to buy them even though that would have hit my budget hard.


*
Ha, I am watching his site also for a 4-D XM-L drop in, I have a 3-D with 9AA Eneloops in it, but run a potted 1185 bulb, I need a better, brighter, easier to swap cells LED light and hope this "fits the bill".... Lol...No pun intended...




*


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 21, 2013)

*And they are back in stock....

I don't get paid till next week........ *:fail:


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 21, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *And they are back in stock....
> 
> I don't get paid till next week........ *:fail:



but the XP-G2 version is out of stock. I set myself a condition that I will only by both in the one transaction given the shipping costs but at least it gives me more time to budget for it (for every coffee I don't buy, I put the money aside in the flashlight fund). 

I wonder if I will even be able to tell the difference between the XM-L2 and XM-L versions? I only have a single Mag 4D so I'm not even sure how I would compare them side by side. I don't think I'd buy a Mag just to compare the two ... perhaps?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 24, 2013)

And both are back in stock ... damn it. Maybe I can procrastinate a little bit more ... oh well, I was going to swap the XML out for a warm/neutral XM-L but I haven't even done the swap of the XP-G to Nichia 219 yet ...

I noticed that the new specs say the XM-L2 puts out 850 lumens instead of 900. Previously noted here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hread-Part-2&p=4121623&viewfull=1#post4121623


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 25, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> but the XP-G2 version is out of stock. I set myself a condition that I will only by both in the one transaction given the shipping costs but at least it gives me more time to budget for it (for every coffee I don't buy, I put the money aside in the flashlight fund).
> 
> I wonder if I will even be able to tell the difference between the XM-L2 and XM-L versions? I only have a single Mag 4D so I'm not even sure how I would compare them side by side. I don't think I'd buy a Mag just to compare the two ... perhaps?


*
That's a great way to save funds for this stuff, especially if your idea of a "coffee" is a 4 dollar Starbucks drink, Lol...
**My problem is I have to many little Mags laying around, Now considering the "Pros" here on CPF, I have nothnig, but it started with an old 3D
**laying around, It got a potted 1185, and 9 Eneloops, well then I needed another three 2 D lights to play with and with one stolen I am really looking
into the FM 3 XM-L and running two 26650 cells in it...
**
I got a new 4D at Ace Hardware over the weekend for 21.99, Lol... I couldn't believe it..
**
I would love to be able to afford the Malkoff also and run the NiMH cells in it also...But realistically I think I am going to try and go the route of the FM
8.4V 3 XM-L kit...*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 25, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *
> especially if your idea of a "coffee" is a 4 dollar Starbucks drink,*



Luckily Starbucks isn't so popular here and neither is their "coffee". Unfortunately, it's only $2.80 per cup from my usual haunt. 

Good D NiMH cells are another investment I need to save up for as well so yeah, that is a very valid point. That and the reflectors from KD, lenses, that's a lot of cups of coffee, and the free office coffee is horrible!


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Good D NiMH cells are another investment I need to save up for as well so yeah, that is a very valid point. That and the reflectors from KD, lenses, that's a lot of cups of coffee, and the free office coffee is horrible!



Good NiMH D batteries are actually not terribly expensive. You can buy Tenergy Premium or Centura batteries for around $16 for two. And, as far as reflectors from KD, the wait for them is worse than the actual price. Of course, one of the bigger expenses if you go with real NiMH D batteries (as opposed to AA batteries in adaptors) is a charger.


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 26, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Good NiMH D batteries are actually not terribly expensive. You can buy Tenergy Premium or Centura batteries for around $16 for two. And, as far as reflectors from KD, the wait for them is worse than the actual price. Of course, one of the bigger expenses if you go with real NiMH D batteries (as opposed to AA batteries in adaptors) is a charger.



*That's true....
I have 4D Mag, however I really love the 3D Mag size. It's more like a Magcharger body...
But I really want to see the Malkoff XM-L drop in comparison shots of the 3D vs 4D, I have 4 of the Kai reflectors and yeah you wait a bit but the reflectors are pretty good, I'll bet the beam would look great with a MOP KaiD reflector and the Malkoff dropin, since the KaiD reflectors have a removable cam, no need to cut the stock plastic one and you have a good blend of spot and spill...*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 26, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Good NiMH D batteries are actually not terribly expensive. You can buy Tenergy Premium or Centura batteries for around $16 for two.



Well, depends where you are in the world. Unfortunately, the cost of shipping for two is the same as the cost of the batteries themselves. I only ever use the Tenergys now. 

Itchy fingers ... have both drop-ins placed in my cart ... finding it hard to resist ...

On another topic, I am going to swap out the XM-L in the drop-in that I currently have with a warm or a neutral. Options are: 
Warm XM-L T3 3000K tint 7A bin or
Neutral XM-L T4 4200K tint 5B bin.

CRI wise, the warm will be around 80 and the lumens at 2A will be 544, the neutral 75 and lumens at 2A will 593. The T5 is 4900K tint 3C bin, which is probably a little too cool for what I want.

Edit: well, finger slipped and my hands mysteriously typed in my credit card details


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 28, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> I would say it is more to do with resistance of the Mag. When I run the XML in my 3D or with 3 NiMH cells in my 4D, I cannot get the 2.6A draw. On 4, not a problem. Bypass the switch somehow and I think you may get the full 2.6A at around 3.6V.
> 
> The new XML2 drop in now mentions that you need 4 cells to get 2.7A and 3 cells is half that. So glad the XPG2 and XML2 versions sold out recently. I was about to buy them even though that would have hit my budget hard.



Bypassing the switch won't get you 2.7A with three cells. I already tried doing basically this, and got the same current. One option here would be to use a 3D and one of those ebay 1D extension tubes. This will allow you to easily switch between 3 and 4 cells for runtime or brightness.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 28, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Bypassing the switch won't get you 2.7A with three cells.



This was in reference to the previous XM-L version where it was suppose to be 2.6A and where Gene said that 4 cells will not give you extra runtime or brightness. I could only get 1.7A-1.8A with 3 cells. I think Gene has changed the electronics in the XM-L2 version to a fixed 1.4A.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 3, 2013)

*I may just have to get the XM-L2 Mag dropin for D size, 

I can see myself using a 3D more everywhere but not a 4D, 

Maybe I can score a cheap beat up Magcharger and get the XM-L drop in for that instead....

Stupid Question but I want to ask...

What about two D Nimh cells follwed by 2 1/2 D sized cells in a 3D MAG, 

That seems stupid but it's a way to get a 3D body and have the max output from the XM-L dropin right?
The drop in just sees the Voltage, now I understand the run time would be very limited due to the 1/2D cells, 

http://www.batteryspace.com/nimhrechargeablecelld-size12v10000mahbuttontop1pc.aspx

http://www.batteryspace.com/nimhrechargeablebattery12d-size12v3500mah1pc.aspx*


----------



## tjhabak (Apr 3, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *I may just have to get the XM-L2 Mag dropin for D size,
> 
> I can see myself using a 3D more everywhere but not a 4D,
> 
> ...




You can always get a chunk of 1.5" PVC and shorten the tailspring slightly to run 4xC cells in a 3D Mag.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 3, 2013)

tjhabak said:


> You can always get a chunk of 1.5" PVC and shorten the tailspring slightly to run 4xC cells in a 3D Mag.



*Holy Smokes, I totally forget about that! 

Dude! You rock! *


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 4, 2013)

My new drop-ins are here, well they arrived yesterday. Didn't expect them so soon but I guess that's what the $50 shipping gets you.

Will take some photos of old and new before the old versions get their neutral/warm mods. Anyway, back to sipping the awful office coffee ..


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> My new drop-ins are here, well they arrived yesterday. Didn't expect them so soon but I guess that's what the $50 shipping gets you.
> 
> Will take some photos of old and new before the old versions get their neutral/warm mods. Anyway, back to sipping the awful office coffee ..



*Cool, I am really looking forward to this, 

FWIW, Flavored creamers go a long way, hahaha...Good Luck!*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 5, 2013)

No beam shots yet but so far still the same great Malkoff quality. 

The XM-L2, 2.7A at the tail cap and the tint is superb, maybe a slight blue if you look hard enough around the edges but a nice cool white.






The old XM-L, it does seem a little dull but unsure of brightness. I will be able to tell once my batteries get charged up. The one thing I definitely notice, the green around the edges and I'm not talking about the circuit board the LED is sitting on. Looks like this will be destined for a warm XM-L mod






As for the XP-G2, the tint is very similar to the XM-L2, with possibly a bit more blue. Very vibrant hot spot. It seems to run better on 3 rather drained Tenergy premiums than the XP-G. The XP-G was pulling almost 1A where as this one was still going at 0.9A. I wonder if there has been changes to the driver?





Here's the XP-G, soon to be Nichia 219. Doesn't seem as blue as the XP-G2 but more blue than the XM-L2. Anyway soon to be re-born.





All together now ..





beams shots hopefully soon after working out the logistics of side by side shots with only a single 4D.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 5, 2013)

*You need an extra Mag sent to you for testing, Lol...

How many heads do you have???

I have some 3D mags, but might pick up a 4D Mag today, they had them at Ace Hardware locally on sale for 21.99!!!!!

I am really wanting the XM-L2 for a vehicle duty light, but want the full output on 4 cells, thing is a 4 cell Mag is just to large for me, 

Is there any way you could tell me when you get a chance if there is that much difference between the XM-L2 powered by 3 cells versus 4, 

I know I could get 4C sized cells in my 3D cell Mag but I would rather have the runtime with the 10,000 mAh D cells, 

*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 7, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *Is there any way you could tell me when you get a chance if there is that much difference between the XM-L2 powered by 3 cells versus 4
> *



It is noticeable the step down when you go from the 4 cell to the 3 cell. If you start off with the 3 cell, then you'll think it's pretty bright. Almost on par with the Fenix TK40 if you have one of those but it seems just a little bit less. It is really hard to tell because you can get quite a tight hotspot


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 7, 2013)

*Cool thanks boss, 

I have a TK35, lol...

But also what reflectors are you running, Stock or some kind of metal version, I would e running mine in a MOP KD metal one or the stock smooth I guess, 

I really appreciate the comments, Is there that much of a difference between the XP-G variants??? I imagine there is, 

I just won two more 4D mags on ebay and a 2D for 32 bucks, All three were being sold as a set, Wohoo!!!



*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 7, 2013)

On 3 cells I would say it's not as bright as a TK35. I'll do some ceiling bounce tests as well. 

I am using the stock reflector. I have all 4 KD ones but using stock for comparisons as a I have more than 1 of those ...

In terms of the XP-G, the XP-G2 tint seems better and it does seem just that little bit brighter than the XP-G. I might get a 2D (and use 3C's) for the XP-G2. Both these new drop-ins seem to focus better into a tight spot too I might add. I'm not a good photographer so I'm struggling to get a good shot of the beams especially with a phone camera (Nokia N900).


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 7, 2013)

*I really appreciate your work and evaluations of these malkoff Drop Ins for Maglites, 

I have 2X3D cells, of which one is so old it doesn't have the "D" in the front of the SN, it's also larger diameter then the other "D" cells.. Feels real good in the hands,
2x4D cells, just won on eBay, Lol... I'll get em cleaned up...
3x2D cells and they all have something different in them, Rop Hi in one and Rop Lo in the other, One on 6xAAs, one on 2x26650...
however none have LEDs in them, 

I really need one good LED version to carry when training starts and I am really liking the output on 4 NiMH cells of the XL-L2 you speak of, 
my concern is runtime on 4xC cells because they seem to advertise 5000 mAh, and per the website the dropin I want pulls 2.7Amps, so 
maybe an hour and a half with the C cells, but if I can get used to the 4D size I could run 10,000mAh cells and get almost three hours runtime, 
Which would be awesome!!!

I have a Samsung GS3 and can't for the life of me take a good pic of a beam pattern, there has got to be a secret I am missing!

I need to purchase a regular camera to feed this addiction, 

*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 7, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *I need to purchase a regular camera to feed this addiction, *



Forget the camera, I need D batteries. I'm almost at the stage where I will build my own AA -D convertors.


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 8, 2013)

tjhabak said:


> You can always get a chunk of 1.5" PVC and shorten the tailspring slightly to run 4xC cells in a 3D Mag.



Or you can just get the XM-L2 drop-in for a C cell Mag and use it in a 4C Mag. MUCH, MUCH, MUCH easier than trying to use C cells in a D cell Mag. Not to mention that it would be a thinner, more 'ergonomic' light.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> Forget the camera, I need D batteries. I'm almost at the stage where I will build my own AA -D convertors.



*That's funny, because I have al these shells and don't have a single D or C NiMH cell, lol... They all have Li-Ion or battery packs in them, I have 24 AA Eneloops right now, lol...*



StorminMatt said:


> Or you can just get the XM-L2 drop-in for a C cell Mag and use it in a 4C Mag. MUCH, MUCH, MUCH easier than trying to use C cells in a D cell Mag. Not to mention that it would be a thinner, more 'ergonomic' light.



*I did think about that but liked the diameter of the D cell when helping out in the woods on night patrols, nothing major duty wise, but they are lighter in a C body, Hmmm
That might be an option because the length is between the two anyway...
*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are some white wall hotspot shots. Using FCamera on a Nokia N900, ISO200, white balance 5500K, exposure 1/300s so it's just a crappy phone camera

4D XM-L2, 4D XM-L, TK40






XP-G2, XP-G,
3D XM-L2, 3D XM-L






3D XM-L vs 4D XM-L2





3D XM-L2 vs 4D XM-L





4D XP-G2 vs 3D XP-G


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 9, 2013)

*Love the photos boss, 

Thanks so much! 

I am definitely wanting the XM-L2 after this Friday, lol...

Now these were with the factory Mag reflectors right???

Again a hundred thank yous for doing this, :thumbsup:

I need to try and see if I can lock some settings down on my Galaxy S3 and take some beam shot photos, *


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, the mag reflector. 

If you haven't got it already, try the Camera 360 app. There's a free version which has most features. I tried these shots with my Galaxy S2 but I think FCamera is better. Much grainier with the S2.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 12, 2013)

*I looked online and checked CNET and am going to try Camera ZOOM Fx, 

You can stitch a collage together with it also, I like that. 

This was a spacer I made to run my ROP High in my 3D, I used some PVC parts and some extra springs I tore out of a dead cheap 6V lantern battery, 
It came out so great because the IMR cell that is against the spring has cushion as well, and is allowed to slide into the spacer if needed against the spring.

The app let me stitch four pictures into one, and then uploaded to PhotoBucket, 


On the topic of XM-L drop ins, 

I scored an eBay win, and got 2 x 4D black Maglites and 1 2D Maglite also black shipped for 33 bucks or something, so now I have a 4D host for a 
Malkoff XM-L2!!!!



*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 14, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *
> On the topic of XM-L drop ins,
> 
> I scored an eBay win, and got 2 x 4D black Maglites and 1 2D Maglite also black shipped for 33 bucks or something, so now I have a 4D host for a
> Malkoff XM-L2!!!!*



Congrats. The 4D is the way to go. It does seem that my 4D is not able to stay at a full 2.7A draw but it still around 2.63A or above for the majority of the time. This is with the Tenergy Centuras but it will start out at 2.7A though. Either way, couldn't tell the difference with my eyes and couldn't tell with my lux meter either. 

The more I use the XM-L2, the more I think it is much better than the XM-L version. The new LED seems to produce less artifacts even with the stock reflector and the hotspot is smooth. I don't know if this is due to the XM-L2 not having segments in the dye or something. The same can be said of the XP-G2 as well. The other thing about the XML is that the head just does not get hot. Not even warm really. My IR thermometer was barely 25 degrees Celsius and that was just a bit above the ambient temperature of the room.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 14, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> The other thing about the XML is that the head just does not get hot. Not even warm really. My IR thermometer was barely 25 degrees Celsius and that was just a bit above the ambient temperature of the room.



*That is great! I am awaiting the email from Malkoffs website to let me know when there are more XM-L2 drop ins for my D, 

:thumbsup:*


----------



## StorminMatt (Apr 15, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> I might get a 2D (and use 3C's) for the XP-G2.



If you don't already have a 2D light for the XP-G2, why not get a 3C and the XP-G2 drop-in for 3-6C? The 3C is only a little longer than the 2D, is more ergonomic, and (obviously) doesn't require any modifications to hold 3 C batteries. The only REAL disadvantage to using a 3C vs a 2D is that you can't get it in all the colors that you can get a 2D. It's only available in black.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 15, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> If you don't already have a 2D light for the XP-G2,



I don't but priorities meant getting the drop in first. As for what mag comes my way in the future, we shall see.


----------



## Greenbean (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> I don't but priorities meant getting the drop in first. As for what mag comes my way in the future, we shall see.



*Sent you a PM my friend, I wanna help with that...*


----------



## Greenbean (May 1, 2013)

*Mr Floppy, 

What batteries are you using in your D Maglites, 

and what charger, 

I am curious...*


----------



## Mr Floppy (May 2, 2013)

I have Tenergy Premium and Tenergy Centura batteries. I use a Maha 808M mostly. 

The Tenergys are not easy to get for me but I have 2AA to D adapters as well. Well, I can get the Tenergys but rely on a relative to send them to me at the lowest cost, which means a bit of a wait ...


----------



## StorminMatt (May 3, 2013)

I use Tenergy Centuras for all my C and D lights. And they have worked REALLY well for me. As far as adaptors, I would consider them to be more of a temporary measure than a permanent solution, and then only if you already have AA batteries. Not only are real C's and D's cheaper than Eneloops plus adaptors. Capacity is also higher. And with my 3C Mag with XM-L2 drop-in, tailcap current with C's is 2.1A vs 1.8A with AA Duraloops in adaptors. I would suspect that D adaptors hurt resistance even more since there are more contacts to deal with.


----------



## weegidy (Dec 16, 2013)

This is slightly off-topic, but has anyone used any of the Chinese drop-ins? DX.com has a ton of stuff that seems to be almost-legit.

Would something like this 3x XM-L drop-in fit in a mag? http://dx.com/p/xm-l-t6-3-led-5-mod...op-in-led-module-w-temperature-control-114013 
I realize that I would have to use different cells, but I'm not to worried about that.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 16, 2013)

weegidy said:


> This is slightly off-topic, but has anyone used any of the Chinese drop-ins? DX.com has a ton of stuff that seems to be almost-legit.



They aren't usually made for Maglites. They are for the WF500 lights. They can be put into Mags but you'd need to do some mods.


----------



## weegidy (Dec 16, 2013)

Mr Floppy said:


> They aren't usually made for Maglites. They are for the WF500 lights. They can be put into Mags but you'd need to do some mods.



Has anyone tried this? I would like to give it a try... It would be great to look at someone else's work.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 16, 2013)

weegidy said:


> Has anyone tried this? I would like to give it a try... It would be great to look at someone else's work.



Here we go. Hopefully Norm will chip in and give you some tips. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?193173-Silly-Maglite-D26-mod


----------



## fivemega (Dec 16, 2013)

weegidy said:


> Would something like this 3x XM-L drop-in fit in a mag? http://dx.com/p/xm-l-t6-3-led-5-mod...op-in-led-module-w-temperature-control-114013


*They won't fit in unmodified M*g 

This is how I made them drop in for M*g "C" and M*g "D" . No modification to M*g and always reversible. 
All you need to do is match battery voltage. They work fine with 3 protected 18650 in 3D M*g.*


----------



## Greenbean (Sep 21, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> Recently I received Malkoff XM-L dropin for 3-4C Maglite. First I placed it in a 2C and runned it with 1x18650 and a CR123 dummy cell. It worked by the brightness dropped pretty fast. Then I realised that it's better to use it in my 4C Maglite and 4x Titanium 6000mAh batteries. I have 8 of these. I did so and WOW, this really rocks! No doubt that it's 800+ OTF lumens. So great product and actually it feels good to hold a "real" flashlight in the hand.
> If you have an old Maglite 3-4 cell and a few NiMh batteries just get some of these dropins. Great throw combined with wide and very bright spill!




This is old but I have to ask, how did it “ruin” it? 

I want to put my XM-L 4C in my 2C and use an 18650!


----------

